# What NOT to do when plowing



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I saw this video on utube and I laughed so hard I thought I was gonna die! Don't EVER plow like this guy:


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

LMFAO ! That was on here last year, but it's still funny.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmm Im guessing the 4wd wasnt working for a reason


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

IC-Smoke;1379974 said:


> Hmm Im guessing the 4wd wasnt working for a reason


Because he forgot to push the button for it.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

IC-Smoke;1379974 said:


> Hmm Im guessing the 4wd wasnt working for a reason


I was thinking the same thing. Then his wheel fell off :laughing:


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya He blow his U-joint and kept going till the axle shaft snapped off his ball joint nut, and it came apart


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not laughing, I feel sorry for the poor truck. Could of had a good life in somebody else's care.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

It's hard to believe that he waited until the next day to deal with it. They could have at least hand cleared under the truck & behind, and then thrown a few of those salt bags down that were doing absolutely nothing in the back of the truck, except making it heavier to tow.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

coldcoffee;1380272 said:


> It's hard to believe that he waited until the next day to deal with it. They could have at least hand cleared under the truck & behind, and then thrown a few of those salt bags down that were doing absolutely nothing in the back of the truck, except making it heavier to tow.


The next day, i dont understand that.

But he snapped off his front wheel. No driving that sucker away.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

theplowmeister;1380162 said:


> Ya He blow his U-joint and kept going till the axle shaft snapped off his ball joint nut, and it came apart


You mean CV joint?

I've always wondered what exactly would happen if you kept driving on a failed one.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

theholycow;1380553 said:


> You mean CV joint?
> 
> I've always wondered what exactly would happen if you kept driving on a failed one.


Actually those trucks use a wheel bearing/hub assembly.

You can run for a long time with a bad wheel bearing. Eventually it'll start wearing crooked.
How ever I'm thinking this truck probably blew a ball joint or two to have the wheel so cockeyed.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I did not say wheel bearing !!!!!! the U-joint brakes and the ears on the axle shaft brake the nut that retains the ball joint to the steering knuckle. that allows the knuckle to come off. and the wheel is attached to the knuckle by the bearing/hub assembly

Most trucks use U-joints, some newer trucks use CV joints


----------



## stevehawk23 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow.... Thats all i can say. I drive a wrecker full time and plow when it snows and i cant tell which one was more useless in this video!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

grandview;1380015 said:


> Because he forgot to push the button for it.


Im sure what happened is that he didn't look down when he was reaching to turn down the heat and turned off the 4WD instead. Stinkn' Fords use a switch like the fan switch to control the electronic 4WD. Could be sooooooo confusing:laughing::laughing:


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Plowtoy;1380838 said:


> Im sure what happened is that he didn't look down when he was reaching to turn down the heat and turned off the 4WD instead. Stinkn' Fords use a switch like the fan switch to control the electronic 4WD. Could be sooooooo confusing:laughing::laughing:


How does that explain the front wheel falling off?


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

That video always gives me a good laugh:laughing:


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Are none of you noticing there's no 4x4 stickers on the side of the box?


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

theplowmeister;1380849 said:


> How does that explain the front wheel falling off?


Worn out ball joints to begin with, the plow just put them over the top. Yet another known ford flaw


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

What I want to know is why this idiot was even behind the wheel! I made my wife watch this video. She has never plowed snow a day in her life. I asked her what the guy was doing wrong? Her first comment to me was "Why isn't he going back and forth like all the other plow drivers do?" Now, if my wife knows more than the guy driving the truck, we have an issue, LOl!!


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

wizardsr;1381194 said:


> Are none of you noticing there's no 4x4 stickers on the side of the box?


My truck doesn't have 4x4 stickers on the side of it. It took me about a minute on a sunny day to remove them both. If that was my equipment and I got a call from an employee about this and then found the video on YouTube. Who ever was driving that truck would be looking for another job.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yooper75;1381927 said:


> If that was my equipment and I got a call from an employee about this and then found the video on YouTube. Who ever was driving that truck would be looking for another job.


Yea, that guy does NOT belong operating a snow plow! I sure as he!! hope the guy in the passenger seat wasn't out with the driver for training! That would be a true case of the blind leading the blind, Lol:laughing:

Now, in that guys defense, maybe his plowing technique had NOTHING to do with the ball joint failure?. Even so, if it were my truck and he had completed the lot and came back to the shop with the truck intact, he would have still been fired about 5 minutes after I got done watching the video!:realmad:


----------

